# Wenig FPS in NFS Undercover



## TestudoImprobis (13. April 2014)

Hallo,

meinen neuen PC seht ihr in der Signatur.

Ich hatte in Undercover mehrere 100 FPS erwartet. Das Gegenteil war jedoch der Fall.

Was ist das Problem?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## acti0n (13. April 2014)

Falsche Erwartungen vielleicht?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war doch Undercover FPS limitiert...


----------



## TestudoImprobis (13. April 2014)

acti0n schrieb:


> Falsche Erwartungen vielleicht?
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war doch Undercover FPS limitiert...


 
Auf Standard Einstellungen habe ich ca. 90 FPS...
Sobald ich die Einstellungen höher drehe werden es weitaus weniger.

Das Spiel ist doch schon älter...?


----------



## Finallin (13. April 2014)

Könnte dran liegen das das Spiel sehr bescheiden programmiert ist, kann mich entsinnen das es zum Release schon sehr bescheiden lief.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (13. April 2014)

Nfs undercover war bei mir auf höchsten Einstellung auch limitiert. Ich glaube da waren es max 30 FPS?! Oder auch 45. Bin mir gerade nicht sicher. 
War aber, für mein empfinden, trotzdem uneingeschränkt spielbar.


----------



## S754 (13. April 2014)

Liegt definitiv am Spiel. Diese FPS Begrenzung haben viele ältere Spiele. Sollte dennoch kein Problem sein.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (13. April 2014)

OK. Danke an alle. Schade trotzdem


----------



## Galford (13. April 2014)

Undercover und eine Begrenzung der Framerate? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dort gar keine. Es mag sein, dass das Spiel automatisch Vsync aktiviert, und deshalb nur auf Monitoren mit 120 oder 144 Hz höhere Frameraten als 60 erzielt, aber auf 30 oder 45 Frames ist es unter 100% Garantie nicht gelockt. 

Das Spiel war schon immer schlecht optimiert.



Edit:

Ich habe es sowohl mit der Release-Fassung als auch mit dem aktuellsten Patch geprüft (max. Details, 6x Kantenglättung im Spiel eingestellt). Das Spiel besitzt KEINEN Frameslock. Wenn es zu Beschränkungen kommt, dann nur durch Vsync (welches sich im Spiel aktivieren und deaktivieren lässt). Die Behauptungen / Vermutungen, das Spiel sei auf 30, 45 oder 60 Frames gelockt sind falsch. Es könnte sein, dass wenn man Vsync im Spiel aktiviert, beim Vsync double buffering angewendet wird, aber selbst das kann ich nicht bestätigen. 


Aber ein Beispiel, welches zeigt, dass das Spiel schon immer schlecht optimiert war: mit den Patches kann man im Gegensatz zur Release-Version, die dynamischen Autoschatten nicht mehr aktivieren. Das Spiel lief damals teilweise so schlecht, dass man die Performance mit einem Patch verbessern wollte. Dabei blieben die dynamischen Autoschatten auf der Strecke.

Zur Verdeutlichung was ich meine, hier zwei alte Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Screenshots sind nicht ganz ideal, aber der schwarze Schatten unter dem Auto im ersten Bild (ohne Patch) ist dynamisch, dass heißt er wird von der Sonne beeinflusst. Mit Patch gibt es nur einen statischen Schatten direkt unter dem Auto, der sich aber nicht bewegt.


(_Pro Street_ - kein Framelock ohne Patch, Framelock auf 30 während der Rennen mit Patch 1.1
_Undercover _- keine Framelock
_Shift_ - kein Framelock
_Hot Pursuit 2010_ - 60 Frames
_Shift 2 Unleased_ - kein Framelock
_The Run_ - 30 Frames vor Patch; kein Framelock nach Patch, wenn Vsync im Spiel selbst deaktiviert ist
_Most Wanted 2012_ - 60 Frames
_Rivals_ - 30 Frames

Werte für PC-Versionen)


----------



## TestudoImprobis (14. April 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Undercover und eine Begrenzung der Framerate? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dort gar keine. Es mag sein, dass das Spiel automatisch Vsync aktiviert, und deshalb nur auf Monitoren mit 120 oder 144 Hz höhere Frameraten als 60 erzielt, aber auf 30 oder 45 Frames ist es unter 100% Garantie nicht gelockt.
> 
> Das Spiel war schon immer schlecht optimiert.
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du mir sagen, warum ich so wenig Frames habe?


----------



## Galford (14. April 2014)

TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, warum ich so wenig Frames habe?



Ich wünschte ich könnte es (ich könnte davon selber profitieren), aber das Spiel ist technisch ziemlich übel. Ich dachte das Spiel würde von hohem CPU-Takt und schnellen Arbeitsspeicher profitieren, und die Anzahl der Kerne wären eher unwichtig, aber selbst diese Theorie wurde mit der Zeit widerlegt. Das Spiel ist Ende 2008 erschienen, läuft allerdings deutlich schlechter als so ziemlich jedes andere NFS, zwischen 2008 und heute, wenn man die Anforderungen und die gebotene Grafik in ein Verhältnis setzt. Ich glaube, dass sagt einiges über die technische Qualität aus. 

 Ob mit oder ohne Patch - bei mir hat es aus Performance-Sicht nie eine Unterschied gemacht. Solltest du das Spiel über Origin haben, könntest du wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht ohne Patch spielen, und wenn du es nicht über Origin hast (also noch auf DVD), bringt es auch nichts, dass Spiel ohne Patch zu spielen. Zwar gibt es ohne Patch die dynamischen Schatten für das eigene Auto, aber für die per Patch nachgereichte Challenge Serie braucht man wiederum den Patch.


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2014)

Vorher informieren dann spart man sich den Ärger. UC is doch von Black Box incl. der miesen ruckel Engine.


----------

